# The Bible (history channel)



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2013)

The Bible on the history channel, 


I am in no way promoting religon with this post. This is in regards to the series currently on the History channel, its a multi episode series starting with the begining of the bible to pretty much the end. I recommend it for anyone who believes or doesnt believe. It brings the more important stories of the bible to tv. I started watching it and its pretty cool the way its presented. If your jewish,christian,muslim or athiest i really think you would like it. I just really hope this doesnt turn into a religous debate, im just saying the show is cool now relax fuckers

btw.. happy easter


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 26, 2013)

awesome show brother.  i've been hooked on it since episode 1 and it gets better every week.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah bro, they did a great job making it entertaining


----------



## j2048b (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah i got these on the dvr, just havent sat down to watch them, but was excited it was being done!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 26, 2013)

what night/time is it on?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2013)

DarksideSix said:


> what night/time is it on?





They been airing them on sundays for a few weeks..if you have ondemand you can find it


----------



## DF (Mar 26, 2013)

I have watched some of it.  It's a pretty good program.


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 26, 2013)

no debate here. i watch it and enjoy it for what it is. A story.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought it was a reality show since they have Obama as Satan in it...?


----------



## grind4it (Mar 26, 2013)

Excellent series. I've got that on the dvr. I love how hardcore they were back then. Very little value of life and no PC Bs. It was truly all or nothing. I would give anything to know what the people of those times would have to say about us.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love the show. Being a Christian it's funny to see how people portray God. Lets just say Old Testament God was a Bad-Ass!! Do something against his people and he'll destroy your whole city. I remember the one story where some children were making fun of a prophet consistently and God sent down a She-Bear and killed 42 of them. Glad he's on my side lol.

No religious debate meant to be started here. Just merely pointing out he didn't take no BS


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 26, 2013)

i love it, did you notice almost all the old testament bad things happened because a female was involved?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 26, 2013)

ken said:


> i love it, did you notice almost all the old testament bad things happened because a female was involved?



no disrespect to any lovely ladies at all but we were talking about that same thing at work the other day lol


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 27, 2013)

I just recently pulled it up on the dvr. Pretty good so far just finished episode 3. !SHRUGS!


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

I've always been a big buff on the historical aspect of the bible, and trying to "divine" what really happened, as opposed to what is written.  There is an excellent, yet older, book called "the passover plot"

I've debated this concept/subject endlessly.  Gratefully, it always seems to turn out well.....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 27, 2013)

Samson must of been on denkall test 400 and dbol..bloated as shit


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lets all remember. Eve fucked up, NOT Adam


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 27, 2013)

Good show, Jesus looks a bit gay. 

Who knew that they had British and Scottish accents in Palestine?


----------



## Jada (Mar 27, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> I thought it was a reality show since they have Obama as Satan in it...?



Lmfao) that's crazy how similar they look!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 8, 2014)

That time of year again

It was on tonight


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

My Dad became a Pastor 15 yrs ago. He recently passed from complications beyond his control... I may sin my going to the red light district, but live pretty clean otherwise. Love females And YES, that's a great series. Btw, any of you go see "Son of God" yet? I'm not hearing much about it. Of course, that's not surprising in 2014...


----------



## meat (Mar 8, 2014)

Jada said:


> Lmfao) that's crazy how similar they look!



I don't see much difference between the two of them in real life.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 8, 2014)

Son of god is the bible series...just the part that tells the story of jesus..

No need to see it at the theater since it's on history channel. 

Imo the best jesus movies are ..

Jesus of Nazareth
And
The Passion Of The Christ


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 8, 2014)

I know some Mexicans named Jesus.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 8, 2014)

Just becuz i post up and run the district doesnt mean i don't believe in Christ.. .... becuz i do, i know. My sin and he will deal with me. ....i know. But i accepted him.....that's what matters, im just living on the other side of eden the best i can....not perfect.


----------



## sdguy55 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Son of god is the bible series...just the part that tells the story of jesus..
> 
> No need to see it at the theater since it's on history channel.
> 
> ...



There's something about that movie, the passion, that the end just tears you up. I'm not an emotional guy but I can't watch that movie without being quite for awhile afterwards just thinking.


----------



## shenky (Mar 8, 2014)

In college I took several philosophy of religion classes; it _should_ be a hobby of mine because I enjoy it so thoroughly, but I never make time for it. Anyway, yeah I'll check it out. I've considered starting a thread on religion in this section, but I'm afraid it will cause a severe shit storm instead of the philosophy waxing I'd be shooting for


----------



## stonetag (Mar 8, 2014)

•By temperament, which is the real law of God, many men are goats and can't help committing adultery when they get a chance; whereas there are numbers of men who, by temperament, can keep their purity and let an opportunity go by if the woman lacks in attractiveness.
Mark Twain


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 9, 2014)

If you haven't seen The Passion Of Jesus Christ you need to watch it whether you believe or not.  As PFM once said "whether you believe in God or not Jesus Christ was a real man" and what he went through is something everyone needs to learn about.  That movie is amazing and he went through a lot worse than any movie could ever show us.  Still a very brutal beating he takes in that film though.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Mar 9, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> If you haven't seen The Passion Of Jesus Christ you need to watch it whether you believe or not.  As PFM once said "whether you believe in God or not Jesus Christ was a real man" and what he went through is something everyone needs to learn about.  That movie is amazing and he went through a lot worse than any movie could ever show us.  Still a very brutal beating he takes in that film though.



U say that like its fact. U every notice what happens when roomers go about in as little as a few days the original story is practically rewritten into something completely different. The almighty god should send us another immaculate conception. (By the way if it's my wife I will divorce her just to be safe) since we all have cameras and DNA testing and all that craic we can document it better. 

That being said we don't crucify People that claim to be the son of god we just lock them up in mental homes and pump them full of drugs. Why is no one writing that down then rewriting it a fk load of time in different languages then teaching it to our kid in thousand of years to come. 

Too many religions only one conclusion they are all BS. Sorry not a fan of any religious balls.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 9, 2014)

^^^Was bound to get there!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 9, 2014)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> U say that like its fact. U every notice what happens when roomers go about in as little as a few days the original story is practically rewritten into something completely different. The almighty god should send us another immaculate conception. (By the way if it's my wife I will divorce her just to be safe) since we all have cameras and DNA testing and all that craic we can document it better.
> 
> That being said we don't crucify People that claim to be the son of god we just lock them up in mental homes and pump them full of drugs. Why is no one writing that down then rewriting it a fk load of time in different languages then teaching it to our kid in thousand of years to come.
> 
> Too many religions only one conclusion they are all BS. Sorry not a fan of any religious balls.



Who said it didn't happen? Any proof it didn't happen? 

If someone has faith and believes in something that might better there life then why shit on it?

I agree that the passion was a hell of a movie and I believe that jesus christ died on the cross and resurrected 3 days later.

This thread was meant to be about the bible series not about whether the bible is real or not..

Gremlins 2 wasn't real but it was a great movie and I still enjoy it weekly


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 9, 2014)

Bill O'Reily has a book called "Killing Jesus" it's supposed to be a damn good read
http://killingjesusthebook.com
This is some type of excerpt from the book


----------



## stonetag (Mar 9, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Who said it didn't happen? Any proof it didn't happen?
> 
> If someone has faith and believes in something that might better there life then why shit on it?
> 
> ...


Gremlins wasn't real? Oh you said "2", yeah that one wasn't.


----------



## meat (Mar 9, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> If you haven't seen The Passion Of Jesus Christ you need to watch it whether you believe or not.  As PFM once said "whether you believe in God or not Jesus Christ was a real man" and what he went through is something everyone needs to learn about.  That movie is amazing and he went through a lot worse than any movie could ever show us.  Still a very brutal beating he takes in that film though.



Mel Gibson said he wished he would have shown even more blood, and I understand completely. I'll have to say, I've seen it numerous times, and by the end, am dehydrated like crazy, but uplifted a what He did for me... I missed Church today, and feel bad about it. Our Men's group talks about the movie often, and my Pastor has he movie cover hanging over his desk in his office. Mel Gibson was told he was a nut for fronting his own money to make the movie. Well, well... He has personally put $300,000,000.00 in his pocket from the movie ever since...


----------



## meat (Mar 9, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Who said it didn't happen? Any proof it didn't happen?
> 
> If someone has faith and believes in something that might better there life then why shit on it?
> 
> ...



Correct!!! And after the death of Christ, people wouldn't shut up about Him even though they were threatened with execution. They kept talking, and praising, and talking, and spreading the word of what they had seen. The Bible couldn't be made up by a million Hollywood's even in their wildest dreams. The evidence lays everywhere, and the story of the Son of God is as strong as it was 2,000 years ago. When I was a kid, I liked the movie "et." I talked about it for about three days...


----------



## meat (Mar 9, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Just becuz i post up and run the district doesnt mean i don't believe in Christ.. .... becuz i do, i know. My sin and he will deal with me. ....i know. But i accepted him.....that's what matters, im just living on the other side of eden the best i can....not perfect.



Jesus was the only human to walk the Earth sin free. Your g2g bro! And yes, I'm a fan of your work. After all, He did create Woman, the most beautiful thing...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 10, 2014)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> U say that like its fact. U every notice what happens when roomers go about in as little as a few days the original story is practically rewritten into something completely different. The almighty god should send us another immaculate conception. (By the way if it's my wife I will divorce her just to be safe) since we all have cameras and DNA testing and all that craic we can document it better.
> 
> That being said we don't crucify People that claim to be the son of god we just lock them up in mental homes and pump them full of drugs. Why is no one writing that down then rewriting it a fk load of time in different languages then teaching it to our kid in thousand of years to come.
> 
> Too many religions only one conclusion they are all BS. Sorry not a fan of any religious balls.




that's why I said WHETHER YOU'RE A BELIEVER OR NOT.  you just went on a retarded rant about religion for absolutely no reason.  i'll believe what I want to without trying to force it on anyone else. like yaya said,  this whole thread was about a show on tv and a couple of movies anyway.  not sure what set you off dude....


----------

